# Dove or "soapy" FO?



## Obsidian (Oct 16, 2015)

Does anyone know of a dove bar dupe or another nice neutral soapy scent?
I've been getting more and more requests for clean soapy scents.


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 16, 2015)

I used NG Agave Lime in a salt bar - to me it doesn't smell like either of those things but just a nice clean soapy smell.  But when I use it again I'll probably up my usage to .75oz ppo - .5 isn't real strong.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Oct 16, 2015)

I just bought Lavanila's lavender-vanilla deodorant and am wearing it today. I think it smells a bit like Dove as well. I hadn't quite placed the scent until you asked about Dove. I don't know how you'd dupe that, though. Lavender + vanilla would probably be a start.

Also, a review I just read on BB for their Eden's Garden Cybilla FO said it smelled like Dove.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 16, 2015)

I have no suggestions for a dupe for Dove, but my 2 favorite 'soapy' scents are:


1) Brambleberry's Soapy Clean FO (smells just like Tone soap to me)

and

2) Tassie Lavender from either Soapalooza or MMS (both smell the same to my sniffer). I don't like them so much OOB, but when soaped, they morph into a wonderful lavender with a lovely soapy undertone.


IrishLass


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 16, 2015)

I think the cucumber mint FO from AHRE has a very clean soapy scent. Not sure what dove smells like as I havent used it in such a long time.


----------



## amd (Oct 16, 2015)

I made a coconut milk bar with WSP's Pink Musk. The bf and I think it smells more like store soap than a perfume-y smell. Not sure if that's just the combination of the coconut milk and FO, or just how the FO morphed out during the cure.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 16, 2015)

amd said:


> I made a coconut milk bar with WSP's Pink Musk. The bf and I think it smells more like store soap than a perfume-y smell. Not sure if that's just the combination of the coconut milk and FO, or just how the FO morphed out during the cure.



I made a wine soap with their pink musk and I think it smells perfume-y so it may be the CM mix. I don't think its nearly as perfume-y as pink sugar but its got those musky notes that I don't personally associate with "clean" smelling things. 

I also forgot to mention that BB's Fresh Snow is a very "clean" smell. Smells alot like downy fabric softener to me.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion but none are quite what I was looking for. I'm sure there are a lot of nice clean type scents but I don't want laundry scent or anything with lavender. Musk is off the list too, makes mom sick in any form.

Its been quite a while since I smelled tone, I'll have to sniff some next time I'm at the store. I already have fresh snow, I really like it but its too much like fabric softener.
I did find a dove dupe but its a company I've never heard of and there is no reviews. I need to get on the scent review forum and see what I can find. I also like the smell of Ivory.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Oct 16, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but none are quite what I was looking for. I'm sure there are a lot of nice clean type scents but I don't want laundry scent or anything with lavender. Musk is off the list too, makes mom sick in any form.
> 
> Its been quite a while since I smelled tone, I'll have to sniff some next time I'm at the store. I already have fresh snow, I really like it but its too much like fabric softener.
> I did find a dove dupe but its a company I've never heard of and there is no reviews. I need to get on the scent review forum and see what I can find. I also like the smell of Ivory.



I personally think that the Lemongrass/Sage from BB (used at medium rate) is quite neutral.  Pleasant but unassuming.


----------



## lsg (Oct 16, 2015)

Most water scents are neutral.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 16, 2015)

What about irish spring scent? Its soapy and iconic. Sweetcakes has one that I've been eyeing but I havent purchased/used it. 

http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?products_id=109


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 16, 2015)

No irish spring, its not a scent I'm crazy about. I may have found a dove dupe but its a newer company and has no reviews. I might take the plunge anyways and hope for the best.


----------



## mintle (Oct 16, 2015)

I know one exact dupe of the dove soap scent - davinia. However it is available only from UK-based gracefruit, or from an importer in Poland (that's where I get it from). It accelerates trace slightly (but still can easily be used) and makes my soap a bit ivory/light creamy beige in colour. I usually have a heavy hand with scenting the soap but with this FO I lower the amount used because it is so strong and diffusive


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 16, 2015)

Maybe try WSP's Pure Rain? I think it's supposed to be a Lever 2000 knockoff. Smells a lot like commercial soap to me, and customers seem to like it.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 16, 2015)

I had a dove scent! Save on Scents http://www.saveonscents.com/product_info.php/products_id/2082

JUST threw out the test bar because I didn't need it because it smells like the white dove soap .... I did a sniffie version of it as a tester. It moved fast and I had ash problems but so did most of my tests from that batch. My notes say "much better after cure than OOB. Moves quick , almost like pine tar does". 

It was only one of two that actually kept the scent after three months from them. The other was the Downey one. Found it odd the only ones that stuck were the commercial smells. Not sure which "concentration" it was, whatever the sniffies are.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll have to check out pure rain, that might be a acceptable alternative. I seen the one from SOS but I've not had good luck with their FO's. They either seize, morph or fade, the quality seems really shoddy.

I think I will try this supplier http://www.newyorkscent.com/dove-soap-type-fragrance-oil/


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 16, 2015)

Yea, I gave up on save on scents except for those two and I expect to be doing the Pine Tar two step (get it in the mold get it in the moldddd) if I ever go with it. The "rain" versions are "soapy" so far that I've tried . Funny how people want soapy smelling soap....


----------



## cerelife (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll second the suggestion of BB's Soapy Clean FO. It does smell a lot like commercial Tone soap. It's very popular with my customers who want the quality of handmade soap with a 'soapy' scent they recognize and love.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Oct 17, 2015)

A free sample i got from Candle Science smells just like soap. I was dissapointed though because it's called "Cool Citrus Basil". But just smells like soap


----------



## JayJay (Oct 17, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> What about irish spring scent? Its soapy and iconic. Sweetcakes has one that I've been eyeing but I havent purchased/used it.
> 
> http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info.php?products_id=109



I have never ordered from Sweetcakes, but I have to admit that I have loved the scent of Irish Spring since I was a kid. Now you are going to make me place an order with a new supplier. (Do you like the way I am blaming you for my spending)   While I am ordering from them, I might as well take a look around too see what else they offer that I haven't been able to get from my other suppliers. 

I also use the Soapy Clean scent from BB. I don't sell, but everyone who receives my soap as a gift seems to love that scent. I agree with DeeAnna that it smells just like Tone.

Now if I can only find a soap that smells like Lever 2000, my collection will be complete!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 17, 2015)

BB Shave and A Haircut smells like a masculine soapy barber shop scent to me - maybe a bit more of the shaving cream fragrance instead of pure soap. We used to live across from an old fashioned barber shop and I swear this is what occasionally wafted over to us when the wind was right.


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 17, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I'll have to check out pure rain, that might be a acceptable alternative. I seen the one from SOS but I've not had good luck with their FO's. They either seize, morph or fade, the quality seems really shoddy.
> 
> I think I will try this supplier http://www.newyorkscent.com/dove-soap-type-fragrance-oil/



I haven't ordered from New York Scent (yet), but they seem to have a pretty good following in a few of the FB soaping supply groups I'm in. Please be sure to let us know about the quality, etc.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 17, 2015)

Obsidian - do you like Ivory scent? i was reading through the Sweet Cakes site and they have a FO called Clean(type). They describe it as an Ivory type scent.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 17, 2015)

Yeah, I like Ivory ok. I'll have to check out sweetcakes, thanks.


----------



## honeysuds (Oct 22, 2015)

I found a Dove dupe from Indigo Fragrance. I have ordered from this company ALOT in the past, and I recommend them. I love that they sell small 1oz sizes for trying new scents. 

http://www.indigofragrance.com/item_750/Dove-Soap-Type-Fragrance-Oil.htm


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 23, 2015)

JayJay said:


> Obsidian - do you like Ivory scent? i was reading through the Sweet Cakes site and they have a FO called Clean(type). They describe it as an Ivory type scent.


 

I have SC's Clean, and while it's a wonderfully clean scent, it's nothing like Ivory at all. At least not to my nose anyway. To me, it smells very lemony/orangey/citrusy with a bit of laundry detergent aisle thrown in (for lack of a better term). lol


IrishLass


----------



## JayJay (Oct 23, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> I have SC's Clean, and while it's a wonderfully clean scent, it's nothing like Ivory at all. At least not to my nose anyway. To me, it smells very lemony/orangey/citrusy with a bit of laundry detergent aisle thrown in (for lack of a better term). lol
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Good to know! That actually sounds nice (to me).  Not sure whether Obsidian is looking for something like that.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 23, 2015)

Thats not quite what I was looking for but it does sound nice. I bought a bar of ass milk soap at a yard sale, it had the nicest clean, creamy lemon scent. Would love to find something like it.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 28, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Thats not quite what I was looking for but it does sound nice. I bought a bar of ass milk soap at a yard sale, it had the nicest clean, creamy lemon scent. Would love to find something like it.



What kind of milk soap???


----------



## Susie (Oct 28, 2015)

ass
      noun \ˈas\
Definition of ASS

1
:  any of several hardy gregarious African or Asian perissodactyl mammals (genus Equus) smaller than the horse and having long ears; especially :  an African mammal (E. asinus) that is the ancestor of the donkey

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ass


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 28, 2015)

Bwahahah I did a double take too....Fight Club came to mind before the braying critter did . Can't even imagine milking a donkey , that would be one calm donkey!


----------



## traderbren (Oct 28, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> I have SC's Clean, and while it's a wonderfully clean scent, it's nothing like Ivory at all. At least not to my nose anyway. To me, it smells very lemony/orangey/citrusy with a bit of laundry detergent aisle thrown in (for lack of a better term). lol
> 
> 
> IrishLass




Their "Clean" is a dupe of the perfume by DLish named Clean. It's one of my favorites. Not really soapy at all. I hadn't thought of making soap or lotion to smell like my perfume, so this excites me!


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 29, 2015)

Susie said:


> ass
> noun \ˈas\
> Definition of ASS
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks.


----------

